# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Carpet Python Noises

## Cokacola

I have read in various threads recently about carpet pythons "whistling" and it being completely normal. I have also been told by Anthony Caponetto that Carpet Pythons do make some noises when being handled.

I understand all about respiratory infections and am well read up on them, I currently have 1 Jungle Carpet Python and 1 Bredl's Python in my collection and both of them make slight whistling noises, both have been on 6 weeks of anti biotics, both are at the correct temperatures and yet these noises still have not gone away. 

The Vet suggested that possibly this noise is not being caused by a respiratory infection.

I just wanted to check with other carpet python owners, do your snakes make noises at all? If so what kind of noises?

That would help me alot   :Smile:

----------


## X5927alpha

Sitka is my more skittish ball python. When I try to pick her up she almost always makes a little sighing/wheezing noise. It isn't respiratory infection (though she did have one months ago that fixed itself before I took her to the vet - $60 for nothing on her side of the bill). It just sounds like she is exhaling heavily. Once, she made a sound like a cat mewing. And I have two witnesses for that one. ^_^

Reshmar never makes noises...that I know of.

----------


## Cokacola

> Sitka is my more skittish ball python. When I try to pick her up she almost always makes a little sighing/wheezing noise. It isn't respiratory infection (though she did have one months ago that fixed itself before I took her to the vet - $60 for nothing on her side of the bill). It just sounds like she is exhaling heavily. Once, she made a sound like a cat mewing. And I have two witnesses for that one. ^_^
> 
> Reshmar never makes noises...that I know of.


Thanks for that. I keep mostly Balls and they are all pretty much silent when being handled, except for occasional hissing when upset.

However I'm looking for carpet-specifics, do people find that their carpet pythons make noises at all not associated with aggression or defense?

----------


## bhmorrill

We have lots of carpets, and I would say the only ones that I have heard making noises like I think you are describing are usually heavier bodied ones.  It seems like the ones with more girth do sometimes make a bit of noise when they inhale or exhale, especially when excited...like when being handled.  But, as far as I can remember, I can't think of any juvies or babies ever doing this.  I would say as long as you aren't seeing bubbles or extra mucus, then you probably don't have anything to worry about.  Now you need to post pics of your kids!!!

----------


## MPenn

In my experience, you normally get more of the whistling type noises from IJ's than any other carpet. I have heard it from small ones as well as heavier ones, but mostly from IJ's.


I am curious about your carpets though. Do you know in fact that they had a respiratory infection before they were put on a course of antibiotics??? I would hate to see any animal put through that when in fact they were not even sick to begin with.

----------


## Cokacola

Thanks for your response guys. I'm still not quite sure about these snakes, because neither are huge carpets, the bredl's is a small 06 and the Jungle is about 1.3kg.

MPenn, the snakes were taken to the Reptile Vet and failed to make the noise in the consulation room (typical!). The carpet python did make it once and he just about heared it. He said that normally, he would have just recommended that we left it and see if it sorted itself out, but because the snakes are part of a collection, he'd prescribed anti-biotic injections (to be administered every other day).

There was no bacterial culture taken or anything like this.

The problem with giving prolonged antibiotics to snakes is that apparently it causes damage to their kidneys or liver and can shorten their life considerably.

They have had 6 weeks and made no improvement and I'm at a loss for what to do, the Vets fees have already run up into the hundreds. 

Here in the UK, I got charged £40 just for the consultation ($80!!).

I am now trying to establish if this possibly isnt the respiratory infection, because I have been reading in certain threads that this whistling noise is well known in carpet pythons.

----------


## MPenn

> MPenn, the snakes were taken to the Reptile Vet and failed to make the noise in the consulation room (typical!). The carpet python did make it once and he just about heared it. He said that normally, he would have just recommended that we left it and see if it sorted itself out, but because the snakes are part of a collection, he'd prescribed anti-biotic injections (to be administered every other day).
> 
> There was no bacterial culture taken or anything like this.
> 
> The problem with giving prolonged antibiotics to snakes is that apparently it causes damage to their kidneys or liver and can shorten their life considerably.
> 
> They have had 6 weeks and made no improvement and I'm at a loss for what to do, the Vets fees have already run up into the hundreds. 
> 
> Here in the UK, I got charged £40 just for the consultation ($80!!).
> ...


You forgot to mention the possibility of a build up of drug resistance to the antibiotic.

Without a culture, I would not have been giving them antibiotics. But then again, I am not there to handle or see the snakes.

Did you buy them from a pet store or reputable breeder??? A breeder would have been able to tell you about the whistling bit and or know about any kind of respiratory problems.

----------


## Cokacola

Yep there is that possibility of immunity, unless a different anti biotic is tried. The carpet python was purchased from a reputable reptile store a while ago and the bredl's from a classified ad. Neither made the noises initially   :Smile:  

I forgot to mention, both snakes are feeding exceptionally well.

----------


## lillyorchid

I know my JCP whistles when he is being handled or when he is in shed. Other then that I've never heard him whistle but I know it's common for them to do so.

----------


## Snakeman

yeah when i first got my carpet i thought she got a respitory infection but then i asked around and was told that it was normal for them since they breathe differently. my carpet mainly does that she's excited or when she's gonna be handled. my BP also does this every now and then when he inhales/exhales heavily like when handled.

----------


## Schlyne

Do the nares look normal? My blood often makes odd breathing noises, but she's smashed her nose to the point where she will breathe a little harder.

I don't think I've ever heard a whistling noise from my IJCP's except once, and he went in for RI treatment.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

i'll just add to the fire here... i'd say most of my carpets do this when they are nervous.  none have RI's and i've never really heard about carpets being sensitive to them (like a bp).  i'd be more concerned about a false diagnosis and overprescribed antiobotics.

----------


## indigocharity

:Snake:  
I have a 3 yr old Coastal Carpet Python.  He makes funny noises sometimes when he is crusing around the house.   It a kind of a whistley- rush of air.  At first we thought it was a hiss but it seems more like he is expelling air quickly rather than hissing.  I have noticed he does it alot when he is excited.  He has a thing for mirrors and if he sees himself in one he gets excited and rushes to ther mirror.  He chases his image in the mirror and makes the little whistley noise.

----------


## pythoness

i have 3 bredli pythons and have also owned a spotted python all have NEVER made a peep!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Charlie Smith

To partially quote Pythoness, mine have never made a peep either! :Snake:

----------


## Razaiel

Haven't been here for a while but will add my bit on this one. My 2 year old JCP nearly always makes that noise when she's out - as many of you describe it - a sharp exhalation of breath. It freaked me out a bit at first until I trawled the net and found out it seems to be a pretty common thing with them. She never does it when in her viv.

----------


## bearhart

I have a JCP about 5'9" in length.  He almost always makes a certain hissing sound when being handled.  It's like compressed air being released from something.  The sound it reminds me of most is that of a semi trucks brakes or some other peice of pnuematic equipment being depressurized.  

I used to think it meant he was getting royally P.O.'ed but I've seen him dish it out when he's not happy and the two aren't related.  I've come to think of it more as his expression of uneasiness.  Good handling sessions only gets hisses towards the end and when he's not into it, he'll hiss the whole time.

----------


## Topher

My two year old female JCP makes a hissing noise after being handled for a while.  When I first got her, she would do it all the time so I took her to a reptile vet for a physical and she said she could find no sign of an RI.  Now I just take it as a signal that she's ready to go back in her tub.

----------


## joyful girl

I had to bring up this old post because I just purchased my first JCP today and while at the show I didn't hear any strange noises (it was pretty loud so I wouldn't have anyway) but as soon as I took the snake out at home he started whistling and wheezing. I tried to look in his mouth but he's pretty large so I couldn't get a real good look by myself. He isn't keeping his mouth open or acting odd in anyway though.

I started to freak out a bit but I figured I'd do a quick reference search online before I rush off to the vet. I think I'll keep an eye on his behavior while he's in quarantine and if I have any other issues I'll take him to the vet.

thanks for information in this thread

----------


## 420boa

my young brb makes a whistling noise sometimes when he crawls by my ear

----------


## lillyorchid

Grats Jenn on your JCP. They are awesome snakes. He may have just been stressed out and thats why he was making those noises. Mine now only does it when he doesn't feel secure when I'm holding him or when he starts to struggle with wanting to explore. So I take it as when mine feels the need to stess out, he does it. You have the right idea, just keep an eye on him for any bubbles, yawning, snot.

----------


## seven

i havnt beeen owning snakes for very long, but my carpet python does the same thing. ill notice if the house is quiet that while she sits in her cage she makes kinda like whistling noises. i have been i little concerned about it but not too much because there is no mucus or bubbles. she does make the sounds when i take her out but other wise she looks and acts really healthy. I alos own a ball python. She doesnt really seem to make much noise at all, which is partly the reason my carpet pythons noises are a concern to me. although my ball python is quiet the happy snake, she usually doesnt even hiss, i may have heard her hiss once or twice but thats pretty much the only sound that has come out of her. she is a very healthy snake though.

----------


## Clear

Yes some carpets do make a lot of noise, my recommendation would be to take it to a vet and send off some swabs for lab work. When I have labwork done its usually $80. If they do have something you will know exactly how to treat for it.

----------


## topgoonie

Just got my CP on the 21st from the Long Island Reptile Show, and she hisses like crazy when being handled, and appears to get into strike position. shes about 2ft long, i think shes not used to being handled, but hopefully i can break the cycle without getting ripped apart.

----------

